# General Advice (Problems with Endesa/Sevillana)



## jamtart98 (Jun 3, 2010)

Just a word of advice,or warning,whichever way you like to take it,regarding the Electric Company Endesa/Sevillana.
I had to visit their office in Los Boliches,Fuengirola on Thursday,28th,April regarding a query with a bill.
I arrived at the office at 9.30a.m. (it opens at 9.a.m.) and it was full with people waiting and more outside. There were no tickets in the ticket machine for your turn and these were issued by one of the two assistants. (I later discovered why). I was dismayed to see my ticket number was 65 and the current person being attended to was number 24!!! 
I had tried phoning the previous day but the office number just gave a message saying "no assistant was available at present please hold" with no one ever answering. Also their 902 number put you on hold with music so I decided to go to the office.
Never again!!!
Two assistants to deal with an allocation of 75 tickets for the day (9am to 1pm) and the only tickets issued after that are if you have been cut off!!!(The cut off on the day I was there was at 10.45am!!!).
I eventually saw an assistant at 1.15pm!!!! In between times I had to keep feeding the Car Parking machine on the Paseo.
During my time waiting the phone rang many times but was NEVER answered.
I think it is a disgrace for Fuengirola,a town with an approximate population of 60,000 that there are only two people to deal with the many complaints that they receive.
My experience apparently is not unique as what I have described is a daily occurence.
I intend to complain to Endesa but like most Spanish conglomorates they will ignore my complaint.
I thought I would relay my experience to anyone thinking of going to the Los Boliches Endesa Office for any query to go prepared for a long wait!!!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

What a nightmare! Sounds like British Gas when I was trying to get a refund on my direct debit before moving to Spain ... took me three months to get £28 back.

Once again, I am so very glad I live in a small town (5000 people). Our tiny Endesa office is only open in the mornings but the girl who runs it is always friendly and helpful and if there is someone in the queue already (which there rarely is) you just sit on the bench outside and enjoy the birds singing until she's ready.


----------



## jamtart98 (Jun 3, 2010)

Yes you are lucky!!! I expected a long wait but certainly not 3 and 3/4 hours.


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

jamtart98 said:


> Yes you are lucky!!! I expected a long wait but certainly not 3 and 3/4 hours.


Thanks for the warning! These things are very useful to know - sorry it was a nightmare for you.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Simple solution: find a Spanish person with a pronounced fiery temperament (preferably female) to sort it out for you.
We have a wonderful Madrilena who works at the perrera who with one phone call blasted Movistar into fixing something we poor Brits had been unable to sort out for a couple of years (literally).
I too have a problem with an Endesa bill. Our village has no Endesa office. I'm going to ask Ruth to handle the matter....


----------



## jamtart98 (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks MRYPG9 for that help and advice. I did actually think of complaining to the guy in the Office who did,nt deal with the public but I just thought it would,nt make any difference.
The office was full of Spanish people who just seemed to accept it so I would probably have been seen as a stupid foreigner if I,d started sounding off and been advised to go back to my own country if I did,nt like their systems!!!
I do intent to write to Endesa Head office and claim my car park charges and four hours work I lost.
If they don,t give me satisfaction I,ll write to the Ombudsman. All probably to no avail but at least I,ll have done something about it and not just moaned about it on this forum.
Having said that I e mailed my complaint on Endesa,s Customer Complaint Online tonight and it was returned by the "Postmaster" address not recognised!!!!


----------

